# Which race would you prefer to date/married? Be honest.



## G girl

Which race?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I prefer female members of the human race.


----------



## Double Indemnity

You first, OP.


----------



## heroin

I don't have a preference really. I am not very picky in terms of race or ethnicity.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

I honestly don't care


----------



## Ape in space

Rainbow Road from Mario Kart.


----------



## liktheangel

A human at least!


----------



## G girl

Double Indemnity said:


> You first, OP.


I really don't care as long as the person has a heart, and we connect, I am good.


----------



## rymo

I have dated only white girls but I have no preference.


----------



## anthrotex

I don't care at all, but I've always had this thing for Indians. Beautiful skin, hair, eyes, smiles, cool culture.


----------



## Ckg2011

It really doesn't matter to me, I think women of all races are beautiful.


----------



## Rixy

Ape in space said:


> Rainbow Road from Mario Kart.


But...Rainbow Road told me I was the only one....:blank

Excuse me - I need to be alone for a while.


----------



## Black Star

Asian women definately.


----------



## Tugwahquah

I have only been with men of Native American heritage. I think this may be where I went wrong. 
I would date any nationality except for Native American.


----------



## BabyCakes

half white, half asian >:3


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Wookiee


----------



## Lasair

It is not going to be the deal breaker anyway


----------



## CourtneyB

I have always had a thing for "pretty boys"...lighter hair and blue/green eyes, knows how to dress. That usually means Scandinavians or Northern Europeans haha.:wink

So I guess with all that being said, white.


----------



## Uranium

White


----------



## Bbpuff

100% Filipino <3


----------



## artandis

A cylon. Preferably model 6.


----------



## kiirby

White. I have a thing for pale middle class white girls. I like that their grandparents might disapprove of her marrying me because I'm a little bit brown. And I like that her family might otherwise think I'm kind of exotic. I guess I just like white people.






In reality it's irrelevant. I'd probably be more hesitant marrying into a black, indian or east asian family, though. Because honestly I'd be intimidated by the difference in culture. Is that racist? Ah well.


----------



## humourless

Anyone not from the rat race!


----------



## estse

I like Latino and Indian and Native American and African and European and Asian and Arabic women.


----------



## komorikun

I generally like mixtures and I'm not attracted to anyone who looks like they could be in my family. So no brown or blonde hair.


----------



## Syndacus

artandis said:


> A cylon. Preferably model 6.


Dunno what model this is...but it's 7 feet tall.

http://www.massiveonlinegamer.com/announcements/1445-win-a-cylon-from-bigpoint


----------



## humourless

Beautiful Indian women are absolute knockouts...I've become a real fan....but I am pretty flexible....that new Aussie model Jessica Gomes is half Portuguese...half Malaysian??...she is stunning!


----------



## Syndacus

No preference, I've dated white, hispanic, black, and willing to try more.


----------



## laura024

Preferably white


----------



## AllToAll

I don't care as long as the creature has a penis.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

I don't really have a preference, but i do have a thing for Indian guys.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

To me, race/ethnicity has NOTHING to do with how someone makes me feel. I want to date/be married to someone who I'm ridiculously in love with, who shares my ideas, understands me. How does that have anything to do with race? Oh, that's right, it doesn't.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

I also hate threads like this because they end up offending me.


----------



## AussiePea

Doesn't bother me, if they have all the traits that I connect with and I find them attractive then it really does not matter.


----------



## diamondheart89

Race doesn't matter. Culture and beliefs do.


----------



## AussiePea

diamondheart89 said:


> Race doesn't matter. Culture and beliefs do.


Exactly. Then it just comes down to determining which can be worked around and those which cannot I suppose.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Hmmm, well kinda a moot point lol I am already married. *


----------



## G girl

alltoall said:


> i don't care as long as the creature has a penis.


 roflmaooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I like Hispanic (mainly mestiza or castiza) and white women. But I like white women more than hispanic women.


----------



## ohgodits2014

Ideally I'd like to marry someone who would piss my racist mother off, but in reality marriage just isn't in my future.


----------



## Marakunda

the cheat said:


> I prefer female members of the human race.


This. ^

Race doesn't matter at all...


----------



## dist0rt

Doesnt matter, but I do have a soft spot for Asian girls.


----------



## humourless

dist0rt said:


> Doesnt matter, but I do have a soft spot for Asian girls.


who do you have a hard spot for?...(sorry couldn't resist!)


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Human.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Doesn't matter to me but ive only dated white guys


----------



## ThisGuy

I dunno. I could see myself with a girl of any race, tbh.

Nationality however, for marriage... not an American, preferably.


----------



## dist0rt

humourless said:


> who do you have a hard spot for?...(sorry couldn't resist!)


lol no pun intended?


----------



## IcedOver

White only.


----------



## David777

Ideally, first would be filipina's because they have asian features but also tend to have darker skin.

Next would be latin women. My people's.
I know it's strange, but I kind of like that ghetto accent some of them have. heh

And in third place are the white women. I'd grab her by the arm and be like "come here snow flake!" 

btw, I did have a white girl friend once. I'd always tease her by saying stuff like "What do I need all those other girls for? I got my white woman." lol


----------



## BobtheBest

Race doesn't matter to me. Though I may be slightly attracted to Caucasians more.


----------



## Lmatic3030

I have no preference. I find women of all races attractive.


----------



## kiirby

I'm with Barack.


----------



## hmnut

I have been attracted to and rejected by women of each and every race.

Race has never been an issue with me, but more than a few girls have told me they would date me but they don't date black guys (including black women).

I don't know if that is a way of letting *ME* down gently or putting my _*RACE*_ down harshly, but for those who want to know it is never nice to hear.


----------



## foe

Eurasians and mulattoes. OK, neither are a singular race; I just like mix-race women the most.


----------



## JAkDy

I only think I feel any preferences because it hasn't happened yet. If I fall in love I'm not going to hold even the slightest disappointment if the girl doesn't have all the features I want. For example I'd prefer a certain size breasts on a girl, but if I fell in love with someone with smaller or bigger than that then I wouldn't even notice it.


----------



## AllToAll

kiirby said:


> I'm with Barack.


How do I put this... The picture=racist.


----------



## GaaraAgain

Black and Hispanic (not a race, but still).


----------



## Josh90

I'm half black & white.

I generally find white women more attractive than other races.
Then Indian type women (dot, not feather)
Then mixed, like me


----------



## proximo20

I like Latin girls.


----------



## Crystalline

Doesn't really matter to me. Current bf is white. Aside from the inevitable jokes we make to each other it's not a huge factor.


----------



## phoenixwright

kiirby said:


> I'm with Barack.


ROFL!!!! Awesome Photoshop. But Barack Obama is married to a black woman. It's his mom that is white.


----------



## mike285

I don't have a preference.


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Maybe a Blasian Jew.


----------



## andy1984

it doesn't matter, but just on a whim i choose a black girl.


----------



## G girl

Wow Latin women seem to be the hot favourite LOL


----------



## lanzman

I don't have any hard-set preference, but find myself more attracted to asian, indian or latino women the most.


----------



## JupiterStarr

Oh boy. Some people try to be politically correct but I think most, including myself, would perfer to marry white.


----------



## Ashley1990

whites


----------



## lonesomeboy

hmnut said:


> I don't know if that is a way of letting *ME* down gently or putting my _*RACE*_ down harshly, but for those who want to know it is never nice to hear.


I hate people that say that...especially when Asian girls say it "I only date white guys"...sellouts


----------



## StayingMotivated

G girl said:


> Which race?


just in case you didn't know there's no such thing as different 'races' of humans. Just F.Y.I.

Do you mean ethnicity or nationality? Just F.Y.I. those could be two different things.

To answer your question-I'd prefer they come from the same socioeconomic status as myself.

in terms of skin color-I don't give a ****. I attract all men-broke /rich/light brown/dark brown/small penis long penis etcc you get my drift. I hope:b


----------



## shadowmask

Don't really care, although I'm not that much into asian girls, tbh.


----------



## RUFB2327

I'm open to different races, but if I had to pick, I'll say white.


----------



## sleepytime

I couldn't care less, I find women from all ethnicities attractive. If I were to be totally superficial I would say that darker skinned women age a little better than white women in general.


----------



## cybernaut

I find myself attracted to Middle Eastern men (Arabs), South Asians (Indian,Bengali) and Latinos (mestizo).


----------



## Renea2011

Don't matter to me as long I'm treated with respect. I tend to be drawn to Black/Latin women cause of where i grew up.


----------



## Dear turtle

I usually have a "type" of guy I like (not physically) but skin colour has never been a deal breaker with me. It's a bit shallow to do so, you could miss out on something good...


----------



## scarpia

I want to marry my cat so I can put her on my health insurance.


----------



## Nyx

I think we should all mix it up so I'd like someone outside of my own ethnicity (Hispanic). I usually find myself attracted to White or Asian guys.


----------



## leave me alone

I have no prefference. It doesnt matter to me at all.


----------



## ImWeird

the cheat said:


> I prefer female members of the human race.


x2

Though... If there are aliens and they're attractive. WHAT IF?!


----------



## philosophy

Caucasian

My perfect dream girl would have:

-light brown hair
-green eyes
- shorter than me of course


----------



## Joe

Honestly im more attracted to white girls (in general though, I still find some girls really pretty who aren't white  ) but if I find someone I like im not bothered really.


----------



## Weird Fishes

White with pale skin ... nice eyes ... and darker hair.


----------



## StayingMotivated

actually now that I truly think about it . anything but WHITE


----------



## MindOverMood

StayingMotivated said:


> actually now that I truly think about it . anything but WHITE


I would get attacked if I said this "anything but(insert race)":lol

Not that I'd exclude anybody, anyways.


----------



## Savril

Doesn't matter and Shouldn't matter.


----------



## StayingMotivated

MindOverMood said:


> I would get attacked if I said this "anything but(insert race)":lol
> 
> Not that I'd exclude anybody, anyways.


lol why would you get attacked?

we are free to have preferences


----------



## factmonger

I would marry a human.


----------



## PickleNose

My natural preference would be for a white woman (I'm white). I wouldn't be opposed to others. I think it just comes more naturally to be attracted to those more like yourself.


----------



## Onigiri

Caucasian because that's the race of the individual I'm dating right now.


----------



## philosophy

MindOverMood said:


> I would get attacked if I said this "anything but(insert race)":lol
> 
> Not that I'd exclude anybody, anyways.


Indeed; there is definitely a double standard when it comes to racial issues.


----------



## leave me alone

StayingMotivated said:


> actually now that I truly think about it . anything but WHITE


I'd date any race, but black.

Does that sound ok to you?


----------



## i just want luv

leave me alone said:


> I'd date any race, but black.
> 
> Does that sound ok to you?


its already been said so...


----------



## komorikun

leave me alone said:


> I'd date any race, but black.
> 
> Does that sound ok to you?


I've seen that on many men seeking women craigslist ads. But they don't say that exactly. Instead they say, "I like white, hispanic, and Asian women." Gee ....what does that leave out?


----------



## proximo20

G girl said:


> Wow Latin women seem to be the hot favourite LOL


Well, Scandinavians are not considered as a different race. I would say Scandinavian women if they were.


----------



## Class

Gray.

If you know what I mean.

If not, then I guess I'd be inclined to a white male. Not that I dislike any other race, of course...and if we want to involve aliens, I'm down with aliens who are humanoid in the right places. Like mouth, arms, etc. I'm sure I could care for a bag of goo kind of alien, but how would that thing hug me...


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

White


----------



## northstar1991

I don't have a preference for race. If I really liked someone, race wouldn't matter.


----------



## Aimeeviolette

I've always been drawn towards white guys but recently I've been trying to get rid of my internalized white supremacy....so black. 
But honestly I don't care. All I care is that he treats me with decency and respect.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Lyrical Lonely said:


> White


What?


----------



## shadowmask

loquaciousintrovert said:


> What?


Actually, I think I'll change my answer to white as well.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

loquaciousintrovert said:


> What?


White.

My boyfriend is white and I find white men more attractive. Don't turn this into yet another debate about how you think it's amoral to be attracted to certain characteristics, such as skin color and hair color. Different people have different preferences.


----------



## andy1984

3/9 of the girls i dated so far were asian. 1 brown, 5 white. almost 2 brown but that never happened.

i do like asian looking girls. but i stand by my choice. a black girl would be good. contrast! and there's something about black skin... i want to touch it. indian is also sexy. there's an indian guy at work that reminds me of a rabbit - something about his skin being one color and the inside of his mouth being another. that didn't make sense at all, i think it would with more background information but meh.

don't hassle people for being PC, its a kind of correctness.

glasses are quite sexy too.


----------



## con4cyn

andy1984 said:


> 3/9 of the girls i dated so far were asian. 1 brown, 5 white. almost 2 brown but that never happened.
> 
> i do like asian looking girls. but i stand by my choice. a black girl would be good. contrast! and there's something about black skin... i want to touch it. indian is also sexy. there's an indian guy at work that reminds me of a rabbit - something about his skin being one color and the inside of his mouth being another. that didn't make sense at all, i think it would with more background information but meh.
> 
> don't hassle people for being PC, its a kind of correctness.
> 
> glasses are quite sexy too.











LOL

I usually see myself marrying a white guy, and have dated white guys almost exclusively. What I honestly need, though, is to feel respected. I don't care what race he is. Just appreciate me for me.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

andy1984 said:


> 3/9 of the girls i dated so far were asian. 1 brown, 5 white. almost 2 brown but that never happened.
> 
> i do like asian looking girls. but i stand by my choice. a black girl would be good. contrast! and there's something about black skin... i want to touch it. indian is also sexy. there's an indian guy at work that reminds me of a rabbit - something about his skin being one color and the inside of his mouth being another. that didn't make sense at all, i think it would with more background information but meh.
> 
> don't hassle people for being PC, its a kind of correctness.
> 
> glasses are quite sexy too.


What do you mean by brown? Just wondering because that encompasses a lot of races.


----------



## VanDamMan

I've always wanted to pork a Ferengi.


----------



## tbyrfan

It doesn't matter to me, I find people of all different races attractive.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Lyrical Lonely said:


> White.
> 
> My boyfriend is white and I find white men more attractive. Don't turn this into yet another debate about how you think it's amoral to be attracted to certain characteristics, such as skin color and hair color. Different people have different preferences.


:no

Wow.

Also, please don't tell me what to do.

I think it's screwed up to ONLY want white guys and be totally closed off to any other guys, especially if you're not white yourself (you say you're mixed race).


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

con4cyn said:


> View attachment 9852
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I usually see myself marrying a white guy, and have dated white guys almost exclusively. What I honestly need, though, is to feel respected. I don't care what race he is. Just appreciate me for me.


It's good that you've mostly dated white guys, but you're not completely closed off to the possibility of a guy who isn't.

I'm attracted to qualities that just have nothing to do with ethnicity. For me it's WHO someone is, not WHAT they are.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

loquaciousintrovert said:


> :no
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Also, please don't tell me what to do.
> 
> I think it's screwed up to ONLY want white guys and be totally closed off to any other guys, especially if you're not white yourself (which I don't believe you are).


I didn't say I would ONLY date white guys. I said I PREFER white guys. I'm not telling you what to do, but you _are_ wasting your time.

As I've told you, I'm mixed.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

> you are wasting your time.


Yeah, I know I am.

:no


----------



## leave me alone

Race topics trending on SAS.


----------



## con4cyn

loquaciousintrovert said:


> It's good that you've mostly dated white guys, but you're not completely closed off to the possibility of a guy who isn't.
> 
> I'm attracted to qualities that just have nothing to do with ethnicity. For me it's WHO someone is, not WHAT they are.


Well as you can see I'm also a black girl. I've also dated someone twice my age. I don't judge people without trying to know them first if it seems we have a lot in common.


----------



## heroin

komorikun said:


> I've seen that on many men seeking women craigslist ads. But they don't say that exactly. Instead they say, "I like white, hispanic, and Asian women." Gee ....what does that leave out?


Filipino? Malay? Polynesian? Indian?

Loads are left out. Not just black.


----------



## StayingMotivated

leave me alone said:


> I'd date any race, but black.
> 
> Does that sound ok to you?


yeah

and?


----------



## StayingMotivated

people are so hung up on something that doesn't even exist! race lol geez


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

> Originally Posted by leave me alone
> I'd date any race, but black.
> 
> Does that sound ok to you?


Not really.


----------



## missalyssa

Physically I find white men most attractive especially tall muscular ones with dark hair and light eyes which are usually some kind of French/mix.

But i have dated other races. I think there are attractive guys of all racial groups, and in the end it is their personality that seals the deal.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

leave me alone said:


> I have no prefference. It doesnt matter to me at all.


Well, this wasn't true.


----------



## diamondheart89

This thread annoys me for various reasons. I still keep clicking on it though. :no


----------



## komorikun

heroin said:


> Filipino? Malay? Polynesian? Indian?
> 
> Loads are left out. Not just black.


I'm going to assume Asian means anyone East Asian, so that would include Filipino and Malay. Not sure about Polynesian or Indian though. I think it's just a sneaky way of saying they are not interested in black women.

Here are some examples:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/m4w/2732663749.html

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/m4w/2745390803.html

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/m4w/2747955972.html

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/m4w/2754918267.html


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Those guys are disgusting looking anyway (those that posted pics) and ugly on the inside too, so I'm glad they aren't interested in me, I wouldn't be interested in them.

I find this is true of most men (and women) who say they aren't interested in black women.


----------



## Cynical

With all of my anime reconditioning since I was a kid, I would have to say Japanese..... but then again I really have a thing for red heads so perhaps European is my second choice.

but all in all, if a girl had everything I liked then those preferences just goes out the window...


----------



## andy1984

Lyrical Lonely said:


> What do you mean by brown? Just wondering because that encompasses a lot of races.


maori


----------



## leave me alone

StayingMotivated said:


> people are so hung up on something that doesn't even exist! race lol geez


What doesnt exist? Race? If it doesnt, why are you so fixated on it? There are far more important qualities, like the personality.

I dont care, honestly, but I see how that statement would offend folks in certain races. If someone white and "famous" said something like that, people would automatically label him as a racist.


----------



## leave me alone

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Well, this wasn't true.


How it isnt true? Are you reffering to my previous post in this thread? If so, I believe you have misunderstood it.


----------



## KiwiGirl

For me...any race...as long as I'm attracted to him and he has a good heart


----------



## Hadron92

black. only because they are the only females i ever got along with.


----------



## StayingMotivated

leave me alone said:


> What doesnt exist? Race? If it doesnt, why are you so fixated on it? There are far more important qualities, like the personality.
> 
> I dont care, honestly, but I see how that statement would offend folks in certain races. If someone white and "famous" said something like that, people would automatically label him as a racist.


first off don't assume I'm fixated on "race". You don't know me or my experiences to make some generalization. Thanks  or you could *gasp* message me but why would you do that? instead you'd rather derail the thread.

Second "races of humans" don't exist. Just like the tooth fairy! If different racial groups existed they wouldn't be able to mate. duh

If you want someone to point the finger at maybe you should look at the OP of this topic. Maybe THEY are fixated w/ this theory that doesn't exist: RACE

And "they" say sociology is a wasted degree? psttttt something Americans need to educate themselves on since obviously your education system FAILED you.


----------



## leave me alone

StayingMotivated said:


> first off don't assume I'm fixated on "race". You don't know me or my experiences to make some generalization. Thanks  or you could *gasp* message me but why would you do that? instead you'd rather derail the thread.


You said that you would date anyone but WHITE people, so i went by that. You are right, I dont know you and it could have different meaning, ok. But it sounded little racist, you have to admit. I am curious why you said it, if you dont mind telling us.



StayingMotivated said:


> Second "races of humans" don't exist. Just like the tooth fairy! If different racial groups existed they wouldn't be able to mate. duh
> 
> If you want someone to point the finger at maybe you should look at the OP of this topic. Maybe THEY are fixated w/ this theory that doesn't exist: RACE
> 
> And "they" say sociology is a wasted degree? psttttt something Americans need to educate themselves on since obviously your education system FAILED you.


I dont really follow, sorry. I should have paid more attention on my lessons I guess. Not sure why are we discussing the word itself - the point of this thread is clear enough, no matter how you call it. And I agree with the last sentence, even though I am not from the US.


----------



## KelsKels

Im currently dating a white guy.. and I perfer white guys. But it doesnt really matter too much to me. Ive dated a black guy but we didnt get too serious. (Or else I wouldnt be able to go back, lol sorry had to) Idk as long as theyre manly. I dont really find asian guys attractive.. because a lot of them look pretty feminine. Not all though. Didnt mean to sound racist/mean or anything.


----------



## Nathan Talli

White and halvsies. It's hard to go full ethnic.


----------



## Quazimoto

Skin color doesn't matter to me at all. Tis about the person inside. Well... On second thought, I can honestly say that I'm not attracted to white girls who go nuts with the tanning. When it comes to caucassian women, I find pale to be beautiful. Other than that, I find all different colors and races attractive.


----------



## wienermobile

Skin colour doesn't matter - I'm just big into racial purity of any kind. I basically read through the entire Harry Potter series agreeing with mah man Salazar.

 But seriously, I'm happy to sigh and stare at any hopelessly beautiful women of any race. What's weird is I've had three "love interests" in my life and all of them have been blonde, white girls whose names start with J - so maybe there's a part of me I'm terrified to find out about, but I have not made the conscious decision that there is a particular race I prefer.


----------



## leonardess

I've always thought the Boston Marathon was rather nice. 

gawd, I've got to stop with the terrible jokes.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

It doesn't matter which race I like, because none of those races will ever like me back... because I'm nothing... period


----------



## leonardess

I just thought of a really unpc joke for this thread, but I'd have to ban myself. "why not" I hear you cry....


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Well, I'm probably going to start a ****storm, but...

A woman of color may actually have a legitimate reason to avoid dating white men...not that she isn't attracted to them but the sheer social inequality, in the U.S., let's say, makes dating him impossible because he will never understand the **** that she goes through. A man of color may not get the misogyny stuff, but he gets the racism stuff. A white woman (if she's into women) gets the misogyny stuff, but maybe not the racism stuff. A white man would understand neither, even if he was really trying, let alone the ones who don't even pretend to try and bask in white and male privilege.

*runs away quickly*

mods, please don't kill me.


----------



## fraidycat

Has any said money yet cause that's pretty much the dealmaker.
I second creature with penis.


----------



## downunder1

the race with the less ****s...


----------



## Peter Attis

I want to date the race of women from the future, who have four v******* and 18 t******


----------



## New2LA

What difference would it make what race they were:stu


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

White, Black, or Mixed Race.


----------



## andy1984

leonardess said:


> I just thought of a really unpc joke for this thread, but I'd have to ban myself. "why not" I hear you cry....


aw come on. i want to hear the joke. put it inside one of those spoiler things.

[spoiler=racist joke]insert joke here[/spoiler]


----------



## fraidycat

> the race with the less ****s...


 joke much?


----------



## Wolves In Suits

White. Preferably white British just because our cultural backrounds would match better.


----------



## MrBakura91

I'm mostly white but a little darker because I'm part Indian. But I never thought the race thing mattered. Ive never really had a girlfriend but in the past I had a crush on a korean girl and recently I had a thing for a latino girl, but she has a boyfriend now.


----------



## senrab

My own


----------



## Cassabell

Dont mind, there are attractive qualities in every race I have seen :yes


----------



## MoniqueS

I've only ever been involved with white guys. I made out with a guy from New Zealand once, haha thats about the most ethnic example I can think of. Thats kind of sad actually. I really think I'm open though, completely depends on the person.


----------



## the collector

White,Hispanic,Spanish,German


----------



## matildaz

Well for me it's wide, European ( I like the eyes' color) , especially spanish, coz Spanish language is my favorite, American (they are easy to cope with), Indian ( I like the culture), I like to experience Japanese life but not Japanese spouse, I like to experience Korean life as well but not Korean spouse either...


----------



## kenny87

white


----------



## StayingMotivated

this easter bunny **** never ceases to amaze me. to answer the question. they must be HUMAN or GTFO


----------



## MindOverMood

StayingMotivated said:


> this easter bunny **** never ceases to amaze me. to answer the question. they must be HUMAN or GTFO


lol.


StayingMotivated said:


> actually now that I truly think about it . anything but WHITE


----------



## Karuni

I have only had a crush on a guy based on his looks on white guys. But I did have a crush on a black friend of mine in high school because we were such great friends and he was awesome. 

I don't really have much of a choice though, because my mom is racist and wants me to marry a white man. My parents are the only family I have, so I can't lose them.


----------



## MJM58

No preference, actually. I've found members of every race to be beautiful.


----------



## Chris2012

I may be the only one who says this, but I care. And so do most of you... you're just a bunch of liars.

White and Asian are my two 100% okays. Latinos are iffy because of Catholism and general disagreements in life stances. 

And I'll go ahead and say it... I won't date Black or Middle Eastern. Just not my thing. Sorry that you take that as racist. Based on what I've experienced in life, I tend not to think these girls would work with me. It may sound stereotypical, but there is a reason why the stereotype exists in the first place.


----------



## JadedAm

I just want to date an attractive man. It doesn't matter the race.


----------



## asdf

white


----------



## matildaz

JadedAm said:


> I just want to date an attractive man. It doesn't matter the race.


This sounds creative, hope you will get one soon  However, I don't know if I have any hope though, since I just feel myself aparted from all, though I might know what kind of guys I like, but seems I can't get any, or no one can get me vice versa, hehe...


----------



## Ashley1990

whites - Aussies,Americans or from New Zealand


----------



## New2LA

Ashley1990 said:


> whites - Aussies,Americans or from New Zealand


Hey there


----------



## liktheangel

Reading through this thread it seems to me like males are much more set in their attractions/preferences. Women are more openminded.


----------



## Glue

White. Latinas and blacks tie in at a close second. I'm open to anything, though.


----------



## jessckuh

It really doesn't matter. But I think that sometimes it wouldn't work with someone of another race unless their another race, yet behave like mines. If we have lots in common and enjoy things of the like and like doing the same things than it could work no matter the race.


----------



## rymo

No preference here.

Edit...oops already responded to this thread...oh well


----------



## the dead poet

It varies. Surely love is love, regardless of race. Generally I find myself more attracted to women of a different race, ie not white - though all of my previous girlfriends have been caucasian. My last ex was half cuban and half Bulgarian and although she considered herself white, I was attracted to her because she looked exotic.

Black women and Latinas, to me, are some of the most beautiful women in the world - but like I said, I have no preference as such and I find I can fall in love with anyone of any race.


----------



## Visionary

I'm fine with any person of any color, any weight, any height, or any issues they might have. As long as they respect and love me. I will respect and love them back.


----------



## Nekomata

White or Asian, I think xD


----------



## Ulysses

I have a preference for attractive white blonde British female, don't know why I find the whole accent attractive, but its a preference, I would not outright reject somebody based on that preference.

And that preference is contingent on the now, as I develop my preferences might change, its not a permanent thing.

Plenty of people go with their own groups, its normal, and yes with their own races sometimes, I'm not sure if having a preference is necessarily racist per se.


As to the race question, I think I would like that Martian mutant woman in Total Recall, the one with the three ummmmmmmmmmmmm things.


----------



## Catnap

It honestly doesn't matter to me. I've seen attractive men in every race, but he'd probably have to be very liberal and free-thinking, because I'm not down with the cultural/gender role expectations stuff, at least for the most part.


----------



## Little loner

Id like to marry an Asian or white woman but I'm really fine with anything


----------



## keyla965

Im black and I honestly cant really choose between a Native american guy or a White guy.


----------



## Ghost

This thread weirds me out me out a bit and makes the world look uglier than it already is.


----------



## the dead poet

@Ghost: Now thats an interesting statement. How so?


----------



## the dead poet

Oh and I love your name by the way :]


----------



## iamrob

doesn't matter to me, i like to keep an open mind


----------



## brothersport

Race has never really mattered to me.


----------



## Whatev

Eh, doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## con4cyn

the dead poet said:


> @Ghost: Now thats an interesting statement. How so?


Because it makes you realize how close-minded people are still. It's a sad truth about the world that people base their belief on stereotypes, and people perpetuate them. It makes me sad, too. People are scared of going against the status quo.


----------



## con4cyn

I'm a black girl and I'll tell you that I mainly date white guys, because I'm culturally similar in my thoughts and beliefs as most of them. I'm almost counterculture to what even most people of any race believe. I go with what makes me comfortable. If I can find an attractive, no matter the race, with my same feelings and beliefs/morals then that's who I'll gravitate to. I've just mainly found that in white guys.

An ex-boyfriend of mine who is actually quite a few years older than me (twice my age), and my best friend used to think the same about negative thoughts about black people growing up. He that after time went on, and he opened his mind to TALKING to people of other races in a different setting (like the school where he works) he's fallen in love with many smart, funny, and beautiful black women.

It's just a matter of opening up, and really communicating who you are.


----------



## PLarry

Kryptonian, definitely a Kryptonian.

"Kanuck, Tuckahoe, Congressman, Cuff, _I give them the same, I receive them the same_."
-W.W.


----------



## mysterioussoul

i'm asian and i usually find any other ethnicities attractive but generally not other asians, although there are exceptions. lately i've noticed that i'm physically attracted to caucasian females with dirty blonde hair. overall it depends on personality though.


----------



## Music Man

> Which race would you prefer to date/married? Be honest


Ok, I wasn't going to tell the truth as I am a bit nervous for people to find out but I might as well say;

Possibly the 100m sprint?

Either that or the hurdles


----------



## nonesovile

White or Indian or Arab.


----------



## matildaz

It's Valentine's Day but I just am feeling very much down , I was expecting this might would be a good day, but I guess it's gonna be the opposite one...


----------



## kosherpiggy

i don't care really.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Music Man said:


> Ok, I wasn't going to tell the truth as I am a bit nervous for people to find out but I might as well say;
> 
> Possibly the 100m sprint?
> 
> Either that or the hurdles


:lol


----------



## Meta14

All races have their share of good looking girls, to be honest. I'd feel most comfortable dating someone Canadian/American, because there's less of a culture barrier.


----------



## Tentative

I don't care, but I've always pictured myself with either a white or Asian woman.


----------



## nikki1995

I am attracted to white guys but i dont mind dating nay race btw im black and hispanic


----------



## Barette

Any race, but I am far more typically attracted to white guys.


----------



## feverfew

I've seen women of all races that are attractive but I imagine myself with a white person...


----------



## Brittany buck

Male and white


----------



## hypestyle

any of the above. Unfortunately, any of the above tend not to be interested in me..


----------



## MidnightBlu

Caucasian males, been that way since I was 15. I really have no idea why.

Bring on the hate.


----------



## heroin

The race of a potential mate matters much more to women than men


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I find tanned european boys really attractive. But I'm indifferent to race pretty much, as long as they're fit and tall. But to be completely honest, I'm not especially fond of Indian guys, just sayin'


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

AllToAll said:


> I don't care as long as the creature has a penis.


Bulbasaur, GO!

Eurasian girls are sometimes really pretty. Maybe it's the psychological appeal of a taboo at the same time.


----------



## pbandjam

Someone from the Vulcan race.


----------



## Perfectionist

Whoever I fall in love with is cool with me 

That being said, I've always wanted to date a devastatingly handsome bald black man with a blinding white smile.

Seal I'm coming for you. I'll make you forget that bony Heidi.


----------



## mezzoforte

I have an open mind, and I've been attracted to people of lots of differences races.


----------

